# Need help buying a console



## loafer (Jun 8, 2006)

I need help buying a gaming console. Ill be going to pallika bazaar. 
I am open to buying either ps2 or xbox. 
Ps2 has a larger games library and since ps3 is going to be released in november, new ps2 games will be developed till then. Whereas xbox360 released last december so hardly any games for xbox are being released.

I know ps2 is an inferior peace of hardware. My mind says Ps2, since its cheaper and a lot more games but something urges me to buy the better hardware (xbox)

So there, now you tell me which to buy? (ps2 is cheaper by 1k)
and what to know before buying it. Any shop in NCR or Delhi
I truly loved the age of empires series, Lord Of Rings, Prince of persia series, Grand theft auto and Mortal Kombat.(all on PC) What should be my console
Thanks in advance
P.S. I CANT AFFORD XBOX360 OR PS3


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 9, 2006)

Since you want to play more titles and dont bother on the graphic engine, get the PS2... will last a couple of years I guess...


----------



## samrulez (Jun 9, 2006)

The X BOX is faster than the PS2...but currently there are more game titles  for the PS2..


----------



## loafer (Jun 9, 2006)

Guys i know all this. And i do care for good graphics but then whats the use if only a handful games can make use xbox's capability. so any other advice?


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 9, 2006)

i u plan to play a lot of games, ps2 wd run you outta memory by buyin mem cards. Buy ps2 with hdd. or else go 4 xbox


----------



## Georgy_Can (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey there is not a big difference in the graphics of PS2 and XboX.

And i want to tell u guys that sony people specially said in their E3 (i saw it live) conference that even after they release PS3 there will still be lots of  games specially made for PS2 and they will fully support the PS2.

So don't worry go ahead and buy ps2.

games like GTA,MGS are only avialable on PS2.


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 10, 2006)

buy ps2 man u will get it for less than 8000 in pallika i asked about ps and they were selling it at 4000 one yr back


----------



## fortebuster (Jun 10, 2006)

Diasagree. Buy XBOX, but only if you don't have a good PC.

Halo 1,2, Fable, KOTOR, Jade Empire, Riddick...


----------



## loafer (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks guys but it still remains a puzzle. 

I have a terrible pc P-3 933 mhz 192 mb ram and the worst part that 815 chipset.
Someone said gta is not on xbox but gta san andreas has been released on xbox.

as for cost factor ps2 sells for 7400 (fully loaded) and xbox for 8500 (do not know specification)

but i still cant decide. When and if i buy, ill tell u ppl how was the experience and which shop did i go to exactly in pallika delhi.

Till then ANY help or tip will be appreciated, even if u can tell me a good seller in delhi or noida ill be gratefull. 

P.S. can we play playstation 2 games online for free. I have a airtel 256 kbps broadband. If we can then i guess ps2 will become a better choice since microsoft charges money for xbox live. Secondly which mod chip will i need to play ps2 online?


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Jun 10, 2006)

go for a 360 man , u'll be futureproof .

i bought a dreamcast and a ps1 in 2001 but since 2002 i couldn't find any games for them in game stores , they had xbox and ps2 titles only . i have experienced how frustrating it is . so take my advice , spend a bit more and buy an xbox 360 , also it is backward compatible with older xbox games .


----------



## Official Techie (Jun 10, 2006)

are u a moron there will be atleast a hundred shop still selling ps1 games in palika bazar


----------



## fortebuster (Jun 11, 2006)

Well loafer, most of PS2 games, are found on XBoox. Burnout, Fifa etc.

However if you are a fan of games like FF series, Kingdom Hearts (aka RPG's, which is a big reason why it is no.1) buy a PS2. But if like most Indians, you don't like such games (no offense), buy an Xbox.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## moshel (Jun 11, 2006)

i say go for PS2. or better still why not wait for the XBOX 360 or the PS3 and choose between the 2. save money required to buy those consoles. and u will have no probs for next 5 years.

but if u still insist now. then go for PS2. other than titles. i have played on the xbox but i was not comfortable with the controller.ps2 controller is easier. atleast for me.


----------



## Chets (Jul 18, 2006)

go for ps2. has lot of interesting titles and though theres only 8mb of space, its sufficient to save lot of games. had seen that only gt4, collinmacrae takes lots of space. others take space in kbs.


----------

